# How do you actually show that you love Lotr?



## Ruby Tussle (Jun 17, 2002)

How would you show that you love the Lord of the Rings?
I have pictures all over my door.
I kiss frodo goodbye.

That kind of stuff!!


----------



## Mormegil (Jun 17, 2002)

You might show that you love LOTR by reading the books. And liking it because it is a great story, instead of just liking it because:


> I LOVE ELIJAH WOOD!!!! He is SO cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Khamul (Jun 17, 2002)

Have you read the truth about Frodo?


----------



## Ruby Tussle (Jun 17, 2002)

*Huh???*

What do you mean the truth about Frodo???


----------



## Khamul (Jun 18, 2002)

You sure you want to hear it?


----------



## Bombadillo (Jun 18, 2002)

just tell it.....


----------



## Ruby Tussle (Jun 18, 2002)

*Please!!*

I really want to know!!
I love Frodo!!!!!!!!!!
I want to know!! TELL ME!!!!!!


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jun 20, 2002)

Please tell i want to know too! PLEASE!!! Lol!


----------



## Snaga (Jun 20, 2002)

I think I know what Sting is referring to. I won't steal his moment though. But let me tell you, it is _totally_ true....

But he is right. You may not want to know...


----------



## Darth Saruman (Jun 20, 2002)

I have a yearly calendar hanging in my room.


----------



## Ruby Tussle (Jun 21, 2002)

*PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Please let me know!!!!!


----------



## Ruby Tussle (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't care if you tell me or not Sting!!!!!!!!!!
All you are doing is making everyone all excited so when you are going to tell it will be "Sam leaves Frodo because he is "DEAD"
(If you want to know what I mean bye "DEAD" read the TTT and you will find out!!)
I would like to know I guess, but make sure it is not S-T-U-P-I-D Please!!!!

Goodbye everyone I will go check other places!!


----------



## Beorn (Jun 21, 2002)

It's a joke, calm down, they're just messing with your head...

P.S. Ruby: Check your PM box

Your PM box is like your e-mail, but only to members within the forum. New PMs will be displayed in your UserCP. Old ones will be displayed if you click the 'Private Messages' link in the UserCP.


----------



## Ice Man (Sep 20, 2002)

By screaming: I LOVE LORD OF THE RINGS!!! DO YOU HAVE ANY DOUBT??!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Khamul (Oct 6, 2002)

Frodo is really a girl.  http://laine.anime.net/Parody/Lotr/brocade.jpg


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 7, 2002)

that was so fake, it's not even funny. I think that you found that cuz your jealous of him


----------



## Talierin (Oct 7, 2002)

*laughs cause the dress is on backwards*


----------



## Dagorlad (Oct 8, 2002)

Hello, people.

Until next time, 
~Dag.




One problem with the bible is that it often appears to make no sense at all, sometimes in punctuation, sometimes grammatically, sometimes logically, and sometimes a combination of all 3, or just all 3 together. An excerpt from the bible with so much as a misplaced period can render the entire passage senseless. This has no relebvance to the thread it's in, but it's in keeping with common practice.


----------



## Khamul (Oct 8, 2002)

Well, I didnt make it. Sheesh.

The dress is backwards because Frodo is backwards.


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 12, 2002)

lol thatw was funny!~ I show that I love LotR by having tons of LotR nicknames and for the most part refuse to answer to anything BUt them and I have an LotR desktop and screen saver adn constantly yell EVERYWHERE "I LOVE LEGOLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" does that show it enough?


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 13, 2002)

*looks kind of hurt* B...but..... you love the other charecters too, r.. right?  You love Frodo and Sam and Aragorn and Merry and Pippin and Bilbo and Gandalf and Boromir and Legolas and Gimli and Elrond and Arwen and Gollum and Eowyn and Rosie and Galadriel and EVERYONE ELSE EQUALLY... RIGHT? lol, sorry, just had to say that and I want to say from the bottom of my heart I am TRULY sorry I did not right down the name of every single charecter in every book relating to LOTR there is. ANYWAY I do way to much to right down here, but I'll mention that my parents used to punish me by taking away my book and things like that, I have my computer compleatly LOTR-ized and I have an ENORMUS old stuffed animal collection, each one named after an LOTR charecter.... ok... so most of them are bunnies... big deal....


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Oct 13, 2002)

I know I do , so therfore I dont have to show it.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 13, 2002)

*stands and applauds for LadyG*


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 14, 2002)

I scare popel by how much i love LotR! really!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 14, 2002)

Heehee, you're not alone, my friend


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 14, 2002)

~is busy running in circles yelling "they have a cave troll" at the top of her lungs~


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 14, 2002)

my friends think i'm crazy cuz i read lotr books all the time and tell them to shut up when i'm reading, and i like think about it all the time and i go on ttf like 3 times a day every day


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 14, 2002)

wow, I think I found a long lost twin! I do th exact same thing!


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 1, 2002)

i just spend quiet evenings at home reading The Lord of The Rings trilogy...j/k. Actually I have over 1000 downloaded LOTR pics. i recently lost my collection which was much larger because my comp. crashed


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Nov 8, 2002)

I just read the books and try to get my friends to see the movie and read the book. So far it has not worked, I don't know what they have against LOTR!


----------



## Talion (Nov 8, 2002)

I show my appreciation for Tolkien's writing by wearing a dwarf costume everyday, the way most people would wear "stylish" clothes. I even wear it to school, and if you don't believe me, you can email my teachers and ask for yourself  

One time a cop actually pulled me over because he said that my beard was obstructing my view while I was driving; when I rolled down the window of my Land Rover and he saw the helmet, armor, and dwarvish tunic, he was all "What in the name of Beowulf are you supposed to be?" It was amusing being associated with Beowulf... but I'm a dwarf, not an anglo-saxon, heheh.

All the best,
Talion
 www.freewebs.com/sagaofcreare


----------



## Earendil (Dec 1, 2002)

i read the books over and over and i have screensavers that say I LOVE LEGOLAS!!!!! all over it and i have ALOT of wallpapers of LOTR (mostly of legolas but thats not the point) and i have a HUGE collection of LOTR PICS!!!!(again alot of them are legolas but besides the point hehe )


----------

